# Faunus LSD und Pike



## bikulus (1. Januar 2007)

Hallo
ich fahre mein Faunus LSD jetzt mit einer Reba Team und spile ein wenig mit der Idee eine Pike zu montieren. Ziel soll sein ein All Mountain aufzubauen. Hat jemand sowas schon mal gemacht, Erfahrungen, spricht was dagegen?
Danke und allen ein tolles Bike jahr 2007
Bikulus


----------



## Endurance (1. Januar 2007)

145mm scheint mir etwas viel für's LSD...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (3. Januar 2007)

bikulus schrieb:


> spricht was dagegen?



Ich denke Du bekommst einen recht kleinen Lenkwinkel, der für ein sehr "spurtreues" Handling sorgt, oder ander formuliert das Radl wird sehr träge.

Ich glaube nicht, dass *ich* Freude daran hätte, aber vielleicht passt es ja bei Dir.

Du kannst ja mal bei Bergwerk nachfragen, ob es nicht eine Möglichkeit gibt, das Heck ein wenig höher zu bekommen (andere Wippe und/oder längerer Dämpfer), dann würde es mit der längeren Gabel harmonieren.


----------



## thory (3. Januar 2007)

Rolf schrieb:


> ...
> Du kannst ja mal bei Bergwerk nachfragen, ob es nicht eine Möglichkeit gibt, das Heck ein wenig höher zu bekommen (andere Wippe und/oder längerer Dämpfer), dann würde es mit der längeren Gabel harmonieren.



... und bei der Gelegenheit den Rahmen für den Enduro Einsatz noch etwas verstärken ...


----------



## Rolf (3. Januar 2007)

thory schrieb:


> ... und bei der Gelegenheit den Rahmen für den Enduro Einsatz noch etwas verstärken ...



 

Ist doch schon verstärkt worden, oder ? Wenn auch vielleicht nicht gerade für den Enduro-Einsatz...


----------



## wolfi_1 (3. Januar 2007)

Fahre im Mercury die Pike 426 mit Stahlfedern.
Auf Straße etc. auf 100mm Einstellung (25 mm Sag) und bei gröberem Gelände bergab auch mal auf 120 mm (30mm Sag).
Beim Bremsen und Lenken supersteif, mit Poploc bergauf optimal und vom Lenkwinkel noch im grünen Bereich.
Das Ansprechverhalten finde ich perfekt.

Fährt sich auf jeden Fall besser als mit meiner Magura CP-125 ...

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## bikulus (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo ROlf

bei Bergwerk hab ich schon mal nachgefragt, da ginge nichts. Dann noch der Hinweis auf das neue Cobalt!?
Dass das ganze etwas träge wird befürchte ich auch, ich müßt mir mal die Mühe machen es zu testen. Ob das alles dann zu viel für den Rahmen und Hinterbau wird?? War halt die Idee mit wenig Aufwand das Bike aufzuwerten. Vielleicht sollt ich es einfach verkaufen??? Thory was für dich 
Mal schaun, was der Winter so bringt

Bikulus


----------



## Rolf (4. Januar 2007)

Wenn ich das richtig lese, hast Du doch schon ein Fusion Freak, wozu willst Du überhaupt Dein Bergwerk auf "Enduro" umbauen ?


----------



## bikulus (4. Januar 2007)

tja das sind halt so Ideen. Der Hintergrund ist folgender:
Das Freak soll ne Lyrik bekommen und für das Grobe genommen werden.
Das Bergwerk soll das All Mountain oder richtig light Enduro werden. Will dieses Jahr einen trial lastigen Alpencross fahren und da bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob bei 7 Tagen Freak das Gewicht nicht zu heftig wird? Außerdem hat das Bergwerk 2 Flaschenhalter und das ist schon ne tolle Sache. Tja ich bin noch in der Orientierungsphase und das ganze hat dann noch nen Mega Nachteil: es kostet richtig Geld 
So long


----------



## Rolf (4. Januar 2007)

bikulus schrieb:


> das ganze hat dann noch nen Mega Nachteil: es kostet richtig Geld



Geld an sich ist ohnehin wertlos! Es erhält seinen Wert erst in dem Moment, in dem man es ausgibt 

Laß das LSD wie es ist, und kauf Dir noch ein neues Radl, was zwischen Deine beiden paßt


----------



## SLichti (4. Januar 2007)

Wir haben hier mal ein LSD mir ner Revelation ausgerüstet, habe das aber nicht befürwortet und nur auf Kundenwunsch gemacht...

Ehrlich gesagt es fuhr sich schon in 110mm Stellung nicht mehr sonderlich agil! Bei der Pike hast Du etwa eine Steuerrohrwinkeländerung von 2-3°, zudem ändert sich auch der Sitzwinkel und Du mußt alles "nach vorne" treten. Ich denke es fährt sich bescheiden...

Mein Tip: Laß es bleiben !!! Bedenke mal, daß das LSD hinten nur 80mm Federweg hat, und diese noch nicht mal bei allen Dämpfern voll genutzt werden können...

Ist halt auf CC getrimmt -> ich meine vom federweg her, nicht vom Gewicht ))

ride on
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (5. Januar 2007)

oh mein Gott! wer wird denn hier ein LSD zum All-Mountain verunstalten?   

also ehrlich gesagt, das kannst du nicht machen! 

Außerdem, was soll das bringen? das LSD ist auf 80, bzw. 100mm ausgelegt, und damit fähr es sich perfekt, in jeder Lebenslage. 

Trail lastigen Alpencross? was gibts da besseres als das LSD? das Cobalt vielleicht....


ich hatte früher in meinem Mercury ne 80/100mm Gabel... am anfang hab ich noch hin und her gestellt und bin oft 100mm gefahren... am Ende dann nur noch 80, und jetzt hab ich ne Ronin 80 drin, weil das Bike bei 100mm seine beste Eigenschaft, die Agilität, verliert....


----------



## bikulus (2. Februar 2007)

So jetzt hab ich die Pike mal eingebaut, schade, das ganze paßt nicht wiklich, das Bike wird zu träge, aber fährt gut geradeaus 
Optisch schaut es auch nicht ideal aus.
Werd mal sehen wie es weitergeht, hab mir überlegt, mich von den tollen Stück zu trennen, was kann man denn für so nen Rahmen mit DT Dämpfer bekommen?? Der Rahmen hat in den 2 Jahren so 1000km gefahren und sieht top aus.
Gruss
Bikulus


----------

